# Topics > Robotics > Smartphone robots >  Tyche, intelligent smartphone robot, AIBrain, Inc., Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Designer - AIBrain, Inc.

aibrain.com/products/tyche

youtube.com/@tycheairobot5957

twitter.com/Tyche2015

"TYCHE, True AI (Artificial Intelligence) Companion for Kids" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Want to create your own Artificial Intelligence?

Published on Apr 7, 2015




> Build and share your own artificial intelligence through Intelligent Robot Software Platform (iRSP) with Tyche Online community. iRSP is an open robot software architecture platform for developers and young kids who want to be introduced into the world of AI robotics.

----------


## Airicist

The Intelligence behind True AI

Published on Jul 22, 2015




> Tyche recognizes multiple humans and reasons with them using an advanced multi-agent planner which is sophisticated enough to deal with real world problems. Tyche perceives the world through vision and speech, which are unified to enhance its reasoning and problem solving capabilities.

----------


## Airicist

Tyche: The True AI companion for kids

Published on Oct 6, 2015




> TYCHE is an AI robot companion for children. It creates an atmosphere that promotes learning, socializing, and playing as it enhances the imagination and creativity of young minds. The robot talks, listens, thinks and reasons to plan activities and solve problems.

----------


## Airicist

Tyche plan and move tutorial

Published on Jan 30, 2018




> AI Robot Tyche! If you draw a map on the grid, Tyche will follow along the map. Once you set it at "AUTO MODE", Tyche will go here and there of your home automatically.

----------


## Airicist

A boy introducing himself to AI Robot Tyche

Published on Apr 16, 2018

----------

